# Opinions on White House Custom Color printing lab



## dhilberg (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm looking for some opinions on White House Custom Color. I read this morning's DPS newsletter and it talks about WHCC. I've never heard of them.

If you've used them, your opinions?

I've used MPIX.com, but to be brutally honest I didn't notice any quality difference between them and my local Walmart.

I did a search but the information I was looking for didn't come up, i.e. a thread on WHCC.

Thanks.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jan 10, 2010)

I find a definate jump in quality between MPIX and WalMart, though I haven't gone to Walmart in years since I began refusing 50% of their prints, they may have improved.  WHCC is as good as Mpix.  I generally use Mpix though b/c they have about a 2 day turn around even w/o upgrading shipping and I have never had a complaint w/ their quality.  I turned to WHCC on 2 occasions though b/c they had a different print size for panoramas and another size that I needed that Mpix didn't have.  They will first send you like 10 free 8x10s so you can see their quality.  It's a nice touch, but if you're crunched for time, it's one more delay.  I would rate them just as good as Mpix and there is little difference in price.


----------



## davebmck (Jan 10, 2010)

WHCC is a nice lab.  I have used them several times.  They do good quality work and are very responsive to questions.  They offer the full range of services and products you would expect.


----------



## dhilberg (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I might have to give them a try.

I shouldn't say that MPIX quality isn't good. I think that's the way my post came off. I was rather impressed with the quality of the MPIX prints, and was even more impressed that Walmart's prints were about the same. MPIX has more options though.


----------



## kkamin (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't used MPIX but what I like about WHCC is that they are not really open to the general public.  They make you submit test prints as a part of the account process in order for you to check the calibration of your hardware.  I would posit that labs that are geared towards the professional clientele might have a higher standard than more general labs.  But I'm not at all saying MPIX is below that level; I can't comment on them since I've never used them.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 11, 2010)

WHCC is awesome. /thread


----------



## iflynething (Mar 4, 2010)

kkamin said:


> ...I would posit that labs that are geared towards the professional clientele might have a higher standard than more general labs.  ...



Don't Forget MPix Pro!!

~Michael~


----------



## hnoor0044 (Mar 18, 2016)

I also  can't comment on them since I've never used them.


----------



## mcap1972 (Apr 2, 2016)

WHCC use them all the time. Very good service and quality of prints.


----------

